# Schutzhund Club/Trainers in El Paso, TX/Las Cruces, NM area?



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Forgive me if this is in the wrong spot. :help:

Anyone here have experience with any trainers/clubs around the El Paso/Las Cruces area that are worth looking into? I've done a little web searching and I'm coming up relatively empty handed. Before I gave up hope I thought I'd inquire here..


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Justin-

Try giving these guys a call to find out which local club they sponsor in El Paso, Texas. Hope this helps. 

Barkerhaus Kennel - El Paso, TX


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for that! I'm not sure how I missed that, but I hadn't found mention of them.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

There is Kevin Sheldahl in Albuquerque,NM. A great trainer...top notch. He does K9 training for all the local PDs and also is a very well known guy for good reasons! His club is NM Hundesport Club


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

My hubby is stationed down there in El Paso. He is volunteering his time with barkerhaus kennel and working one of their dogs in SchH. Very nice bunch of people. 
Say Hi to him for me if you go.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 19, 2010)

*Compulsion*

Do all Schutzhund trainers use compulsion techniques? I went and saw a club meeting at the Barker Haus, but they were wrenching on GSD's necks. Is this just part of schutzhund?


----------



## myripchoco (Oct 22, 2010)

That can be a shocker for new people checking out schutzhund. It was for me. But then I learned about hard and soft dogs. Depending on how hard and thick headed a dog is, trainers will need to use a respective degree of correction. If the dog is obviously suffering from and having trouble recovering from a correction, then the trainer went too far and is abuse. Soft dogs don't need hard corrections, and hard dogs can't learn jack from soft corrections. Unfortunately, for competitions, some form of compulsion is necessary depending on dog. There's no cookie cutter technique. Just because someone has a dog that can be trained for competition with zero compulsion, doesn't mean it will work for another dog. And vice versa.


----------

